# Will you marry me?



## horseless carriage (May 9, 2021)

How did you meet the one who proposed to you, or to whom you proposed? For my lady and I, it was both romantic, and comic. We were dance partners, we had the aspiration to become professional dancers, some dream, but that's another story. Our lives centred around dance, that being Latin & Ballroom. We trained, taught, rehearsed and lived dance. 

To that end we competed as amateurs, but being amateurs we had to finance our "hobby." So to try and save a few shekels, it made sense to share a hotel room when we were dancing away from home. So, I asked her Father if we could do just that. He was having none of it.

"If you want to sleep with my daughter," he said, "you will utter those four famous words. (Remember that I said it was comic?) To his, and my dance partner's total surprise and a comic moment, I went down on one knee and said, (four words, remember,) "You're not, are you?" Implying that she might be in the family way. Ha! She slapped me, then hugged me, then asked, "Was that really a proposal?" Out of ear shot from her Dad, I whispered, "I love you, will you marry me?" "Yes, yes, yes!" She replied. Well there you go, I got something right in my life for once.

Come on, tell us how you became wife & husband. Better still, tell us why or how, you did it more than once.


----------



## Keesha (May 9, 2021)

Never married but live with a common law husband for almost 32 years now.

We met where we worked which was a company that made parts for IBM computers. I was in charge of Quality Control and he was in charge of Production. We banged heads plenty of times but he won me over with jube jubes.


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2021)

A mutual friend thought we might be compatible, so she told him to write to me.  He was on the west coast in a military language school and I was in college on the east coast.   We exchanged letters and planned to meet when he was home on leave.  We had two dates, there were no "fireworks" and we went back to our respective coasts.

Over the next few months, there was a lot of letters and telephone calls.  I knew I didn't want to stay in school, he didn't know where he'd be stationed next.  There was a lot of back and forth and finally I told him I was looking into joining the Peace Corps (I really was....) or the military or move to Europe.  He asked me what I _really_ wanted to do....and I said "get married".  So I guess, I actually did the proposing.

I went home and planned a wedding. He showed up a couple of days before the wedding (I actually had to have a sergeant from the local army base go with me with official army paperwork to get the marriage license as we weren't going to make the 3-day "waiting period" otherwise.  

And voila! we were wed.  And moved to Turkey.  And _then _we got to know each other.  It lasted 37 years until his death.


----------



## Gary O' (May 9, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Come on, tell us how you became wife & husband


This has been a subject before, in another like thread

Oh well,

Here's what I wrote back then;

Late sixties
I’m around twenty
Been passing for mid-twenties for some time, thanks to my ruddy Irish completion

I'm sitting on a barstool at *The Hello Bar*, Houston TX
Trying to focus on the face in the mirror behind the bar

The barmaid handed me the phone
My buddy George's girlfriend asked me over
Said there was a girl at her place I should meet

Grabbed a cab

Met what could be the lady of my life
We just sat at the kitchen table, most the night

We moved in together

Together for some months
‘Some months’ never happened before
Not intended
It just happened

Got a bit claustrophobic
Didn’t actually realize it, as I wasn’t in tune with feelings
I’d been thru wimin and wimin had been thru me at a rather short/fast rate

Needed to be free…er
Told her I was taking some time off, going on a trip with some guys
‘It’s an annual thing’

She didn’t say much
She probably felt the same way I did

Packed a few things
Grabbed my buddy, George, and off we went

Gonna hit the Pacific coast, about 1200 miles west
Time to drive….breathe

My heart was sinking, but my mind fought back
We were done
She won’t be there whenever I get back

Found a beach
There were around 12 of us
Met some ladies
Built a huge bonfire

Ate like pigs
Drank like preteens
Swam in the ocean
Cranked up the tunes

I’d done this a few times before, and had a great time

Not this time

Grabbed George

Headed home

We normally took turns driving
I drove all the way
Straightened some curves

The only thing this trip did for me was show me who I needed, wanted more than anything

Got back into Houston
Dropped George off

Drove into the gravel drive of the garage apartment on Munger her and I both loved
It sat nicely nestled under the huge pecan trees
We’d lay under them, on the random edged lawn after dark, discovering chiggers

When I got off work, grime from head to toe, hard hat hair do, dried sweat, grease, and just plain filthy, I couldn’t even get outa the truck….here she’d come,
running,
cutoff jeans,
my shirt,
tied at the waist,
no shoes
…..and throw herself into my grubby arms

These thoughts crowded my mind as I threw my bag of clothes over my shoulder
and trudged up the garage apartment stairs

I so missed her
My heart literally ached
Wonder where she is….
….who she’s with

Half way up the stairs a heavenly aroma enveloped me
Shrimp gumbo
I opened the door

My lady, my gorgeous, comely, lovely lady ran into my arms

That was almost fifty years ago

Thru the various events of those years, years that usually harden couples…..nothing’s changed


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2021)

*I went to an all girls High School. When I was a Sophomore I made a new friend in the lunchroom. After a few months she asked me to go out with her and her friends on Sunday. They were going to Bristol Pa. I had an argument with my boyfriend so I said ok. When I got to her house we had to wait for one of her friends. The moment he walked in I fell in love with him. He sat beside me in the car and by the time we got to Bristol he broke up with his girlfriend that lived there. Later in the day they were playing music and he asked me to dance. While we were dancing he said to me "You fit perfectly in my arms." Then he said I love you and someday we are going to get married. When I turned 19yrs old he got on his knees in my house and proposed to me and gave me an engagement ring. We got married when I turned 20yrs old and we are still together and still in Love.*


----------



## Packerjohn (May 14, 2021)

I met my last wife on a dating site called "Lava Life."  I proposed to her at Cape Town, South Africa.  We were on a 4 month backpacking trip that started in Kenya.  It was the first backpacking trip my girl was ever on.  She was in her early 60s and loved traveling.  It was right where the Indian Ocean and South Atlantic meet.  I figured the 2 oceans are meeting so we should too.  I wanted to propose at the famous Victoria Falls but somehow it didn't work out.


----------



## bowmore (May 14, 2021)

I have been seeing a wonderful lady named Kathy, and some time ago she said she had wanted to go to Tahiti since she was 17. Well, that trip is now history, and we have fulfilled that dream. She is a wonderful person and a great traveling companion. She also said she really wanted to go to Venice, so when we got back from our Tahiti trip I called my travel agent and booked the cruise.
We were watching the Food Channel one day, and were watching Rachel Raye. Kathy happened to mention that Rachel got married on the Greek island of Santorini. I said, “Hey! We are going to go to Santorini on this cruise!”

Well, that got my wheels turning, and I Googled Santorini Weddings. It turns out it is a very popular place for weddings, and there are a number of wedding coordinators on the island. I e-mailed one named Anna, and she was very helpful with the information.

I then called Kathy, and told her my suggestion, and she started laughing. I asked what was so funny, and she said, “Do you know what my first thought was?” I said yes, I do, you thought,”What will I wear?” because you are a woman. And Kathy said, laughing, “You are absolutely right”.

After a flurry of e-mails, all the arrangements were made, and we will be met at the top of the tram by the wedding arranger and a car.
At 11 sharp, a lady showed up with a sign with our names on it and escorted us to the car. We were driven to the church of St. Irene, and waiting there was the photographer, the videographer, and the official who conducted the ceremony.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 14, 2021)

Wonderful, wonderful responses, it gladdens the heart. 
If you are in a relationship and you want it to last, remember this:

_"To keep your attraction brimming:
  With love in the loving cup,
 Whenever you're wrong, admit it;
  Whenever you're right, shut up."_


----------



## oldman (May 14, 2021)

Blind date.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Jun 7, 2021)

We both lived in the same Condo building, I have known him for 4 years and wouldn't have though in a million years we would have ever married given our age difference. But he was the most amazing gentleman, helping me out with everything an older woman would need help with. In time we become serious and eventually married.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 8, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I have been seeing a wonderful lady named Kathy, and some time ago she said she had wanted to go to Tahiti since she was 17. Well, that trip is now history, and we have fulfilled that dream. She is a wonderful person and a great traveling companion. She also said she really wanted to go to Venice, so when we got back from our Tahiti trip I called my travel agent and booked the cruise.
> We were watching the Food Channel one day, and were watching Rachel Raye. Kathy happened to mention that Rachel got married on the Greek island of Santorini. I said, “Hey! We are going to go to Santorini on this cruise!”
> 
> Well, that got my wheels turning, and I Googled Santorini Weddings. It turns out it is a very popular place for weddings, and there are a number of wedding coordinators on the island. I e-mailed one named Anna, and she was very helpful with the information.
> ...


Well, what a lovely story.  I wish everyone had such a romantic story to remember.  You know, you're never too old for love!


----------



## bowmore (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you for your kind comments. And now for the rest of the story:
After the ceremony, we were taken back to the office, and shown to a room above the office where we could change into “knock around” clothes for our tour. Our tour guide was a young lady named Diana, who grew up in New York.
She took us to the North end of the island to a town called Oia. It was classic, with blue domes and whitewashed walls. There were some houses that were built into the sides of the hills, also.
Well, after all that walking, and the excitement, we were getting hungry. We told Diana we wanted to go to a place where she ate, not some tourist trap. She took us to a restaurant named Gallini, where they do not allow either coaches or minivans! It was filled with Greek families, and real Greek music playing in the background.  The restaurant was open air and totally constructed of beach stones. There were tables set out on the beach, and our lunch was fresh caught from restaurant beach.  We were served  whole fish, and Kathy proceeded to perfectly debone them like a pro. They also served us their famous tomato croquettes, which we have made many times at home.

i

After lunch we were taken back to the cable car to get the tender back to the ship The alternative was to take a donkey ride down a winding trail to the beach. We are not into donkeys.
 We got a pleasant surprise when we returned to the ship, however. There was a section of the pool deck where a group of us hung out, and our new found friends had it decorated with signs and balloons!


That night, while we were in the ship's show lounge, they announced that we had just been married. The orchestra started playing so we could have our "first dance". Kathy said, " you do not understand, we have NEVER danced together" so it really will be our first dance. After dancing with our late spouses for decades, we stepped on each other's toes and mercifully the rest of the audience joined in the dance. It was a great ending to a wonderful day.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 10, 2021)

Ron and I met zip lining.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Ron and I met zip lining.


So......you literally ran into each other?


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Wonderful, wonderful responses, it gladdens the heart.
> If you are in a relationship and you want it to last, remember this:
> 
> _"To keep your attraction brimming:
> ...


Good advice.  Also:
_Keep your eyes wide open before marriage.
Half shut after._


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 10, 2021)

Dave saw me in a college play, liked what he saw, and had a mutual friend set us up on a date. Married 49 years in June.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Well, he was drunk and asked me to marry him and I didn't say anything.  When I told him later he didn't remember so we just started living together.


----------

